# My Impreza WR1 replacement...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

So after selling my WR1 last month I began the hunt for its replacement. I was really after a Speed Yellow one but with these models being so scarce when it comes to really good ones you can't be too fussy when it comes to colour choice and this one was too good to pass up.

I haven't actually seen it in the metal yet but I've had it inspected by a highly rated Pro Detailer who spent a good few hours going over it and they've given me the thumbs up so the deposit has been paid and I fly down to London on saturday to collect it - just hope there's no more snow! :doublesho

A brief spec:

- 2004 996 mk2 GT3 Club Sport (Club Sport has Nomex Recaros, roll cage, fire extinguisher, engine cut off switch under the bonnet etc)
- 1 of 9 in Cobalt Blue
- 11,150 miles
- Ceramic Brakes (delighted with this as it keeps the wheels free of brake dust :lol
- PARR Stage 1 Fast Road set up
- AC & Climate Control
- 0 over revs logged on the ECU

These are the only pics I have of it at the moment but will get loads more posted once I finally get it home and detailed etc


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Sweet as a nut that Clark. You deserve it.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Your lucky man! Looks like a gorgeous car and i'm sure will be even better once you have your hands on it!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Lovely. I couldn`t have chosen better myself :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Extremely jealous


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice! Was this owned by another certain NE bearded Impreza owner?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Bero said:


> Very nice! Was this owned by another certain NE bearded Impreza owner?


Nope, this has only been owned by 2 guys down south but I know the one you're on about


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

"_Coming to a Studio thread near you...._"

Very nice example Clark, enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Excellent replacement:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice, looking forward to seeing you give it the 'Ne plus Ultra' treatment


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Beancounter said:


> Very nice, looking forward to seeing you give it the 'Ne plus Ultra' treatment


Considering we are pretty much fully booked until May 2013 I really don't think I'll get the time to go to that lengths


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahhh you sneaky devil Clark, When i spoke to you on Twitter about the snow spoiling the fun, i didn't know it was YOUR Porsche you'd be picking up! Looks absolutely lovely, Well done & fingers crossed it's everything you were after


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks a cracker Clark and Cobalt Blue is a lovely colour, much more rewarding than Speed Yellow to own and detail! :thumb:

Enjoy! 

Alan W


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

holy **** !! You must be doing well for yourself ??

haha Rightly deserved too, the hours you do.

Looking forward to seeing more of this Clark.

Great purchase


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Looks a cracker Clark and Cobalt Blue is a lovely colour, much more rewarding than Speed Yellow to own and detail! :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Alan W


I love Cobalt but nothing shouts "LOOK AT ME!!" like a yellow car 

Apparantly the Cobalt ones are faster anyways :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grommit said:


> holy **** !! You must be doing well for yourself ??
> 
> haha Rightly deserved too, the hours you do.
> 
> ...


If I was doing well for myself I'd have bought a Gen 2 RS 

More a case of do it while I'm still young and don't have kids or it'll probably never happen!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That's a bit special isn't it?

Nice, congratulations, you deserve it.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Erm... where does the dog go?


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car clark, Should be chuffed with that buddy.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> Erm... where does the dog go?


In the Mrs car?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Damn Ipad, sorry, didn't mean to 'thank' that post 



Clark @ PB said:


> If I was doing well for myself I'd have bought a Gen 2 RS


......but that Sir is a great retort


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Rather nice mate :thumb:

*cough* do I need to do anything else for this mate? Feel free to email me @ the office if I do!!! :wave:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a superb driver´s car , congrats Clark :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Clark @ PB said:


> If I was doing well for myself I'd have bought a Gen 2 RS
> 
> More a case of do it while I'm still young and don't have kids or it'll probably never happen!


here here, thats a wise plan !!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking Motor, love Cobolt Blue, youll make a motor in that colour stunning!

I hope you have a little run about in the snow, that will be a handful in the drive.... 

Enjoy

Paul


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning,lovely colour


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great choice there Clark :thumb: EVO 'Car of the Year' 2003 no less :driver:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> Erm... where does the dog go?


I'll tie her lead to the Roll Cage 



PaulN said:


> Cracking Motor, love Cobolt Blue, youll make a motor in that colour stunning!
> 
> I hope you have a little run about in the snow, that will be a handful in the drive....
> 
> ...


It'll go straight into the garage and stay there until the sun comes out 



VIPER said:


> Great choice there Clark :thumb: EVO 'Car of the Year' 2003 no less :driver:


Indeed! I've been lucky enough to have driven a few GT3's and can't say I'd disagree with them, as you know though I am slightly biased to the Porsche badge


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice Clark


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Oh yes! Love it! If you work hard then why not eh.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Such a cool car, and quite understated for a special model!

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome chariot, long may you enjoy it my friend.


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Cobalt blue is a lovely colour............ but i'm biased :0)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

philmuskin said:


> Cobalt blue is a lovely colour............ but i'm biased :0)


Haha I like your style :thumb:

Any pics of yours my friend?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Have a look in his profile Clark


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

You jammy bastwert... lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice, stunning colour


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cool,welcome to the world of the silky smooth flat 6:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice car Clark - your hard work has paid off - look forward to some more photos :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

stunning


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice Clark, looking forward to the write up:buffer:


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, I have tons of pictures, but no file sharing account.......... This is the best I can do i'm afraid :0)
Look forward to seeing more pictures of yours.:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks fantastic! I dare say mine won't be as clean as that by the time I get it home tomorrow night :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Enjoy the drive home tomorrow Clark! 

Alan W


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice choice of motor Clark :thumb: so is it getting the 22ple treatment?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Will_G said:


> Nice choice of motor Clark :thumb: so is it getting the 22ple treatment?


I think so yes


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

I love this car!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Luke U  

later i want to own one also 

great choice you made! hope you will threat him well 

and learned something new, that ceramic brakes don't leave any brake dust


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I did have a look when I went past afn but didn't see it.

Maybe he's still out on the m25 doing circuits. I would be 😊


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

nice car clark


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Well I got the car home safe and sound yesterday and I'm glad to say its even better than I had hoped for, it's definitely up there with the WR1 in terms of condition so I couldn't be happier 

As you could expect it got a bit dirty on the journey home so after a thorough rinse off late last night I got it on the ramps to give the underside a really good clean (these are all off my iPhone so not brilliant quality):



















I then gave the car a good wash and got it ready for machining (whenever that may be!) so now it looks much better again:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks lovely, cant wait to see it detailed!!

Do you have any pictures of the interior?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Lucky *******!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Zetec-al said:


> Looks lovely, cant wait to see it detailed!!
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the interior?


Just this one at the moment (on the iPad just now):


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn so nice! i just want one so badly!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome car in the absolutely right colour :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Now that looks fun to be inside!!


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well done Clark, awesome motor. 
FAB-U-LOUS😎🏁


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely car Clark, stunning colour.


----------

